# New to halloween yard fun...



## Firedawg (Oct 23, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I am glad to find a forum for the best day...or night...of the year.

Looking for some great ideas to haunt my nieghborhood this year and the years to come.


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. You will find plenty of great ideas here...I know I have.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, Firedawg - you've come to the right place.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, Stay awhile

There's ton's of ideas here


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome FD, you'll find enough ideas here to keep you busy for years.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you found this group!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome Firedawg..
get your notebok and pen handy


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Firedawg! Lilly is right. Get out your notebook and pen and you better clear off a lot of space on your computer to store all the great things you are gonna find here! Along with a folder in my filing cabinet full of things, I have several folders on my desktop for easy access! This is the best dang Halloween place on the earth!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome, and hope to see some great things from you


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome and come on in!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

welcome! You have definitely come to the right place for haunt ideas.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome - Happy Halloween & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------

